# Best Thermostat To Get?



## RainbowDingo (Feb 7, 2021)

What would be the best thermostat to get? Preferably on or under $100


----------



## Herpetology (Feb 7, 2021)

__





Inkbird ITC308 Digital Wired Temperature Controller AU Plug Dual Stage Heat Cool Controller for Beer Brewing Homebrew Aquaiurm Hatching Reptiles Greenhouse Freezer Fridge Sous vide : Amazon.com.au: Kitchen & Dining


Inkbird ITC308 Digital Wired Temperature Controller AU Plug Dual Stage Heat Cool Controller for Beer Brewing Homebrew Aquaiurm Hatching Reptiles Greenhouse Freezer Fridge Sous vide : Amazon.com.au: Kitchen & Dining



www.amazon.com.au


----------



## Maven8ter (Feb 24, 2021)

Herptology said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would that work at all with heat lamps?


----------



## Herpetology (Feb 24, 2021)

Maven8ter said:


> would that work at all with heat lamps?


of course mate


----------



## Maven8ter (Feb 25, 2021)

Herptology said:


> of course mate


oh does it have dimming or does it not need it?


----------

